
Google internal political discussion and an example of related workplace rule - ngcc_hk
https://www.vox.com/2019/10/15/20915729/google-hong-kong-video-game-revolution-of-our-times
======
ngcc_hk
Related to this :

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/16/gitlab_employees_ga...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/16/gitlab_employees_gagged/)

